# CNC Birch Ply Project - need help with a quote



## PlacidCasual (26 Oct 2017)

Hi

I have designed a slot and tab arrangement set of shelves for my study as a practice job for some other future CNC projects I'm considering.

I have received a quote of £420 ex VAT.
The project consists of 4 uprights, 4 shelves and 1 big shelf and requires 3 off 8' by 4' 24mm thick sheets of ply to make and they are quoting for BB grade ply as they are having difficulty getting anything of a higher grade.

I obviously have the option of going out to other companies to quote but locally (South Wales) it's been like pulling teeth to get anyone interested.

What do people think of the cost, does it sound fair?

Update: it splits as £62 ex VAT supply per sheet and £78 ex VAT machining per sheet.


----------



## porker (26 Oct 2017)

Most of the cost will be setup which is the most time consuming part of CNC. That's probably why it's difficult to get interest as a lot won't want to do one-offs. If you wanted to make a run of them then I would expect the unit price to reduce considerably although obviously the material cost will increase.


----------



## Chrispy (26 Oct 2017)

It's always worth getting another quote, yours to me sounds about right but other people look at jobs differently and quote will reflect that. Try asking company's that are looking for work ie advertising.


----------



## custard (26 Oct 2017)

BB grade ply has patches. Under any finish, apart from paint, patches look a bit obvious.


----------



## nev (26 Oct 2017)

Where in South Wales are you?


----------



## PlacidCasual (26 Oct 2017)

Near Bridgend.


----------



## nev (26 Oct 2017)

Try Sign and Print in Ystalyvera near Swansea. Primarily sign makers but they also CNC ply for other projects. They have customers all over south Wales so delivery shouldn't be an issue. 
I have no idea on prices but probably worth a phone call. 
Ask for Rob or Matthew.


----------



## PlacidCasual (26 Oct 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion I’ll give them a ring.


----------



## Signandprintsystems (26 Oct 2017)

Hi there it’s Matthew from Sign and Print Systems. Happy to discuss this project with you
Message me to discuss (new to this forum) but seems I’ve been missing out.


----------



## Signandprintsystems (27 Oct 2017)

PlacidCasual

Seems I cant reply to your message 01639843843 txt me your email. Thanks


----------



## nev (27 Oct 2017)

Signandprintsystems":1xi6u70s said:


> PlacidCasual
> 
> Seems I cant reply to your message 01639843843 txt me your email. Thanks



You need at least three posts to send PM's, so an OK to this and you should be good to go.


----------



## Signandprintsystems (27 Oct 2017)

Ok perfect


----------



## Adam9453 (27 Oct 2017)

Have you produced the cad files for what you are looking to be machined. You might get a better price if you supply dxf files ready for them to upload to the cnc. It would reduce the setup time, which as others have already said, on a one off project is most of the labour cost.


----------



## PlacidCasual (27 Oct 2017)

I provided DXF files of each component but not in the machining layout.


----------

